# Suggestions: The Towers @ Mullet Bay (St. Maarten)



## hajjah (Jun 14, 2009)

We just found a 1 bdrm unit for July at 9,000 points via RCI.  Any advice for someone who has never vacationed in St. Maarten?  We plan to rent a car.  The hard part now is finding reasonable airfare from the east coast.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 15, 2009)

You'll find everything you need to know on this forum St Maarten


----------



## hajjah (Jun 16, 2009)

I cannot thank you enough for that link.  It has a wealth of information.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 16, 2009)

I just found some reviews on Trip Advisor.  There weren't many on TUG.  Did I make a mistake booking this place?  It seems that nothing was done in improvements after a hurricane back in the 90's?  Why is this place still Gold Crown?  I booked my airfare last night and now I am worried about not enjoying my stay.

Can anyone share any updates on this place?


----------



## Cappy (Jun 17, 2009)

*Don't Worry it is ok!!*

It is near the golf coruse & that hasn't been redone!! It is a GOLD CROWN for the Carribean!! It is out a little on it's own but walking to Mullet Bay Beach which is one of the best beaches on ST Maarten!! The rooms are nice & clean & it has a VERY quiet pool. ANY where that is Silver or Gold in ST Maarten you will LOVE!!!!!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 17, 2009)

We stayed there a few years ago.  It is a very nice place.  You will love mullet bay.  It is an absolutely great place to enjoy the beach.  The water is calm, and warm, and clear.  You can rent beach chairs and umbrellas and buy food from vendors.  Parking was easy.

The hurricane damage does not affect the tower or its rooms.  The grounds, when we went, showed damage from the hurricane.

You made a good choice and should have a great time.  Be sure to reserve a dinner at LaSammana resort on the french side.  Go around sunset and get a beautiful view of the ocean eating on their beautiful veranda.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 22, 2009)

*What should I do now?*  I read some reviews on Trip Advisor stating that this resort has a major problem with *stray cats*.  I have a terrible condition/allergic reactions to them.  I read one review where someone got sick from cat dander around the grounds of this resort and even mentioned about it being in the units.  I just found a unit online at La Vista Beach Resort and put it on hold.  Would I be making a mistake canceling the Towers and booking the La Vista?  I can't stomach the thought of me having a problem or getting sick from cats lurking around the resort.  I saw one picture of a lady feeding 3-4 cats from her patio.

Update:
I decided to book the unit at La Vista Beach Resort.  It is presenlty rated on TUG as the best resort on the Island.  The reviews are a little out dated, but is it on par with Oyster Bay?  I have friends who own at Oyster Bay.  They love to vacation there every year.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 22, 2009)

Please be aware that just about every TS in the Caribbean has stray cats on the grounds. Some more than others, but it just seems to be part of the culture. Some of the restaurants that are outside also have cats. I have allergies as well, but it has never really bothered me unless I actually pet them.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  I've owned and stayed in several timeshares in the Caribbean, but never encountered a problem with cats.  Here is one review I found that made me change my mind about Towers @ Mullet Bay:  _My husband and I have traveled to St. Maarten in the past and absolutely love the island; however, I would not recommend the Towers at Mullet Bay. The area was hit by a hurricane over 5 years ago and NOTHING has been done to fix it up. Additionally the hotel had a very musty smell and it was obvious they did the bare minimum to keep this resort up and running. The resort gets surrounded by a slew of stray cats every night and we think that some of the cat hair makes its way into rooms as my husband had a severe allergic reaction to cat dander in the room. The rooms are appointed with old and outdated furniture and most kitchen appliances failed to work properly. We would definitely recommend St. Maarten but would NEVER stay at this resort again._

I will be satisfied with the La Vista Beach Resort.


----------



## dchilds (Jun 22, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Please be aware that just about every TS in the Caribbean has stray cats on the grounds.



We love cats, but only saw one on the island last week.  They did a "clean up" of feral cats about a year ago.  Pelican had about 10 before, we didn't see one in a week.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the additional information.  I have no problem vacationing in the Caribbean or overseas, but I can't handle lots of cats all over the place.  I would be sick the entire stay.  I did read a few more reviews about the La Vista Beach Resort.  I think that I did pretty well to get a 2 bdrm unit at this resort for 9,000 points.


----------



## scotlass (Jun 23, 2009)

You will not be disappointed in La Vista Beach.  We own at the older part, La Vista Resort, and love it.  Very nice restaurant and LVB units are all right on the ocean.  We stayed there for a week without a car one year and used the Peli Deli at the Pelican for groceries and Flamingo's beach for sunbathing.  Very nice and relaxing.  Having said that, I agree that the beach at Mullet Bay is one of the nicest on the island.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 25, 2009)

I received my confirmation from RCI today for La Vista Beach Resort.  Would anyone happen to know where unit: *T103* is located?  I plan to ask for a top floor if possible.  Yes, that will entail climbing stairs, but I'd much rather not have anyone over my head.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Go Beyond Trip Advisor for your Information*

A year or so ago, I was responsible for some major Exec-level events for both customers and our company's high levels.  I used a national events company to search and recommend resorts.  Of course, I did my background due diligence  as we were spending mucho bucks.  

So, at one event, after checking Trip Advisor I was shocked at the comments on that site compared to what the agency was telling me.  Most were negative on Trip Advisor.  Walked through it with the agency, considered options, and went with their recommendations.  It had to have been one of the best resorts we stayed at.

Moral is--go  beyond Trip Advisor for your input.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 26, 2009)

Excellent advice regarding Trip Advisor.  I thank you so much. I generally stick with the reviews on TUG, but they were dated.  I also contacted the resort today and requested a top floor, which they've given us without a problem.  They included some information about safety in St. Maarten since that was another concern mentioned by several travelers.


----------



## KathyA (Jun 29, 2009)

That review you quoted is very dated.  The hurricane that they are referring to was more than 10 years ago, which would make that review more than 5 years old.


----------



## hajjah (Jul 4, 2009)

No, the review I quoted was very recent,  *Date of stay -May 2009 *.  It's ok though because I read other reviews that agreed saying Mullet Bay had not made repairs since the hurricane nearly 10 years ago.  I do plan to go by there during our stay at La Vista Beach Resort.  I want to check it out for myself.  Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2009)

That St. Maarten web site is right on the money.  Thanks !!


----------

